
W3C Working Draft: CSS Round Display Level 1 - arcxyz
http://www.w3.org/TR/2015/WD-css-round-display-1-20150922/
======
chrismbarr
Round displays look nice on a watch, but I really don't think they will work
well on many other form factors... I mean I can't think of one.

Even then, how many watch users browse the web on their watch? (serious
question, I don't have a smart watch) - Is it a bad experience right now
because websites aren't optimised for round displays?

~~~
rz2k
I suspect that in the same way that people think the most sacred buildings in
their culture should be built out of wood or stone depends on their specific
culture, rectangular constructions emerge from technological constraints
rather than emerging from needs or biological demands.

Take a look at this /r/askscience discussion about human field of vision.[1]
Many of the conventions even for rectangular displays are based on metaphors
from paper that may not be necessary.

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/askscience/comments/1va3yj/what_is_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/askscience/comments/1va3yj/what_is_the_shape_of_our_field_of_vision/)

